# Baron Davis resigns with Hornets



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0730/1411824.html


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

If Jamal Mashburn gets and stays healthy next season, this Hornets team should be heading to the Eastern Conference Finals. Both Elden Campbell and PJ Brown are in the last years of their contracts, so they should have excellent seasons. PLUS, this team will FINALLY have a homecourt advantage, something it hasn't had in a few years!

Projected 2002-03 Eastern Conference standings:

1 Nets
2 Hornets
3 Pistons
4 76ers (some nice offseason moves to upgrade their defense)
5 Magic
6 Pacers
7 Wizards (but only if MJ stays relatively healthy)
8 Celtics (the Vinny Baker trade will be a DISASTER)
---
9 Heat
10 Raptors (major payroll problems)
11 Bucks
12 Bulls (will be even better if they trade for Wally World)
13 Hawks (major payroll problems)
14 Knicks
15 Cavs


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

*Excited*

I am certainly excited about Baron's re-signing. We now have Baron and Mash signed long term. I cannot wait until October!


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Dude, the Knicks don't suck dat bad!!!!

They'll be back in the hunt for the 8th seed. I mean, if u have Houston, Spree, and Dice, u gotta at least be somewat compettive. But u have them ranked em under the HAWKS


THE HAWKS?!?!?!?!


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Dude, the Knicks don't suck dat bad!!!!


I absolutely agree with you. Although the Knicks aren't a great team, they do have a trio of players who if work together nicely, could make the team prosper with wins. And the Knicks are NOT worse than the Hawks.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

i, for one, think that baker will do much better in the east than he has done in the past few seasons in the west. that move puts boston right up there as east champion contenders but baker alone wont get them over the top to beat a west team.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks probably won't be that bad.

Celtics will be about the same that they were last year. The Baker trade was questionable, but they do have a way better low post presence now.

I really don't think the Wizards will be that good, unless Kwame has a monster year.

I think the Bucks will be better, they should be at least a 4-6 seed, IMO.

But who knows what will happen in the East.


----------

